# Sexuality?



## madmax3 (Nov 23, 2006)

i don't know if this is the right place for this, but i really need to ask this.

is it possible to feel attracted to both sexes, but not equally? i really like women, but i am also attracted to some men, but not nearly as much. does this make any sense to anyone?

this is kinda embarassing, but i need to ask.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Course its possible. Maybe you're not Bi, you're just Bi-ish. 
I had an ex g/f who was like that. She was mostly straight, but attracted a few females here and there.

I only find myself attracted to women. never once found myself attracted to a guy. If i had a hard on and i saw a naked guy, my wood would pop and go limp like a balloon exploding.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yep, I'm sure it's pretty common  Whether you called yourself bi or straight or something else before doesn't necessarily have to change, only if you want to. Then again maybe you prefer not to label yourself at all.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

------


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, it's possible. I'm more attracted to women than I am men, but I like both.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm only attracted to men in a romantic way. Never felt the same way about any other girls.


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm attracted to both women and men but I would never sleep with a man. Attraction is as far as it will go.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I wish we didn't have to come up with labels about our sexuality and could just be attracted to whoever we're attracted to.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

There's actually something called the Kinsey scale, which rates a person from 0 (totally straight) to 6 (totally gay). So really it's a spectrum, rather than I dichotomy.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I have yet to meet a single male who arouses me at all. Most guys I know feel the same way. If you find yourself attracted to some members of the same sex, you are still bisexual. All bisexual means is that you have an orientation to people of either sex. It doesn't define to what degree. I'm not sure why people who are bisexual have such a problem acknowledging their bisexuality.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I mostly agree with you Njodis. While I may not be 100% straight, I'm also not gay enough to be bi.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Njodis said:


> Well, I dunno. I guess I just don't want to label myself like that. I mean, you aren't going to find me marching in the streets in a parade waving a rainbow flag. I just don't feel like I am going to ever have a boyfriend, or anything like that, so I don't really like the "bisexual" label. I am much more attracted to the opposite sex than my own sex.
> 
> I almost feel nauseous even talking about this, to be honest. Maybe I have worse psychological problems than I thought. :lol


You are buying into certain societal stereotypes and prejudices about what it means to be bisexual. One can be honestly bisexual or gay and not openly or in-your-face openly gay.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

seems like everyone has gay tendencies these days. honestly I believe it's from television and magazines. There's a push to accept homosexuality. You see the famous quote everyone uses "are you gay cuase if you are that's cool". People are feeling more comfortable exploring new ideas because they feel they can. The more "THEY" tell us it's ok the more "WE" accept it and become more open minded. TV is very powerful. Whether you realize it or not your being brainwashed. Now whether that's a good thing or not you can decide. We make choices to be a follower or take our own road based on our personal convictions. Behavior has a huge impact in psychology. hear something, do something enough and eventually it will become you.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> I mostly agree with you Njodis. While I may not be 100% straight, I'm also not gay enough to be bi.


i'm not licensed in this or anything, but i believe there's no such thing as 100% hetero or 100% ****..

all guys know when another guy is good looking.. you see the defined muscles, the handsome face, and you know if he's charming.. the fact that it's not socially acceptable for guys to be talking about this, that's another thing..

but as far as finding another guy _sexually_ attractive, that's different.. i haven't had a conscious thought about it yet.. you just can't ignore the beauty, elegance, finesse and softness of a woman's body.. that's why there are much more bisexual or homosexual women than men (my own statistic, don't take my word for it).. women are just the more beautiful sex.. just like the peacock is more beautiful than the peahen.. or something...


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: re: Sexuality?*



Panic Prone said:


> seems like everyone has gay tendencies these days. honestly I believe it's from television and magazines. There's a push to accept homosexuality. You see the famous quote everyone uses "are you gay cuase if you are that's cool". People are feeling more comfortable exploring new ideas because they feel they can. The more "THEY" tell us it's ok the more "WE" accept it and become more open minded. TV is very powerful. Whether you realize it or not your being brainwashed. Now whether that's a good thing or not you can decide. We make choices to be a follower or take our own road based on our personal convictions. Behavior has a huge impact in psychology. hear something, do something enough and eventually it will become you.


Cultures change over time. Things that were taboo become acceptable and vice versa; it's not a matter of being brainwashed, and it happened before there was tv.


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

OneSADClown said:


> all guys know when another guy is good looking..


Well, I don't. I think 95% of guys are ugly as sin, and the remaining 5% are just ugly (I used to think that I belonged to those 95%, but now I try to believe people who say I'm good-looking enough -- just to save my nerves :lol). In fact, I can't understand why women are attracted to men at all :stu

This repulsion goes beyond looks -- I also think that nearly all guys (well, at least those who are around my age) are boring and shallow. I have never tried to turn my male acquaintances into friends; right now I have only female friends, and I'm perfectly fine with that. I guess that makes me close to 100% hetero, or maybe just really odd :lol


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

Skroderider said:


> OneSADClown said:
> 
> 
> > all guys know when another guy is good looking..
> ...


that's probably your self-perception talking, then.. cause i see myself, and i see what physical flaws i have that i need to work on.. like getting in shape, defining some muscles, growing a beard... stuff like that.. and if i see another guy that has that, i'll immediately think he's good looking, just because i'm comparing myself to him..

and i guess i'm the opposite of you.. i have no female friends (acquaintances yes, but no real friends), only guy ones..

you should check out a PBS documentary about Evolution called "Why Sex?".. it explains some of the reasoning behind sexual attraction, and what females see in males and viceversa, in our species and in the rest of the animal world.. it's really interesting..


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hahah, sounds like you're disgusted by your own kind. 

I find myself very attracted to women, some of 'em are really gorgeous and hot, I can't help myself. I don't know if I'd go there, maybe later down the line if I find a girl who turns me on enough, but right now I'm all about the schlong.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Sexuality?*

.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

OneSADClown said:


> all guys know when another guy is good looking.. you see the defined muscles, the handsome face, and you know if he's charming.. the fact that it's not socially acceptable for guys to be talking about this, that's another thing..


I'm not so sure about this. I truly have a hard time seeing why some guys are considered so attractive. For example, I'm just not seeing what George Clooney has, and I guess I never will.

I can tell if a guy is ripped or whatever, but there are a lot of women who dont even like that look...


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Njodis said:


> Maybe I'm just _really_ horny. :lol


Likewise.


----------

